# Water Pump 2004 Outback 26' Rs



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We recently returned from our last trip of the season and the water pump is apparently on it's last legs. Even with plenty of water in the tank and connected to our 'running' generator, you could hear the pump getting slower and slower and the water pressure slowly dropping.

I haven't tried to find the pump yet, but I think it's under the bed in the bunkhouse on the 'drivers side', if you will. Does anyone know for sure? I may have time tonight to take a look. Are the water pumps pretty standard? Any suggestions on what to buy for a new one? Things to look for and/or avoid? This is the original pump.

Thanks!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Your water pump is under the fridge. At least mine is on my 03RS


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*2500Ram* - thanks, you are correct. The hot water tank is under the lower bunk on the "drivers" side.

Removed two screws and the panel and there it is! Easy enough to remove. Looked up the part number (Shurflo brand) and discovered there is an updated version of that pump called the 'Revolution'. Here's a link to what I ordered: Shurflo Revolution. The specs are almost identical. Water flow is slightly higher at 3 gpm vs the old 2.8 gpm. I wanted to keep close to the original as we go through water fast enough as it is!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I replaced mine several years ago with a variable flow 4 gpm unit. It works well but is still noisier than I would like. The original pump was not mounted properly and I repositioned the new one on top of the wheel well. Once you get a look under the fridge it should make sense. One of these days I'm going to add a foam pad underneath the pump to try and quiet it down some. Since it's mounted basically to the floor of the trailer the sound carries through the trailer. If I can isolate it from the trailer floor a bit it should be quieter. The pump itself is pretty quiet, I just need to come up with a way to isolate it better from the trailer.

The pump connections are pretty standard so you shouldn't have a problem with the fittings. I added some hose extensions that were supposed to make it quieter. I couldn't notice any difference but the longer hoses made installation easier. The original pump was mounted on the side wall of the wheel well with the head of the pump facing down. I think according to the pump instructions that was the one way not to mount it. You don't have a lot of room to work in there so be patient.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info MJRey. I took pictures of the pump and it's position before removing. It was mounted to the side of the wheel well and now that you mention it, I think the head was facing down too. Have to check my pics. There is some kind of rubber isolater attached to the old pump, I may remove it and see if it will work on the new one.

Yeah, it is little cramped in there. I pulled one of the mattress pads from the bunk house and laid it on the floor so I had something soft to lay on while I worked. Almost took a nap! Hopefully I'll get the new pump later this week so I can install it this coming weekend.

I'll try to post up my pics after I get this done so others can see what we're talking about.


----------

